
Anti idiot actually - peter_retief
https://gizmodo.com/sam-altman-is-an-idiot-1821327260
======
steckerhalter
Mr. Estes, instead of taking on Altman's argument, declares it idiotic and
proceeds to attack Altman's person on all sides because, frankly, he just has
to write something about the whole thing... or so it seems.

------
MaysonL
Here's an uncomfortable idea to contemplate.

Suppose Kary Mullis had expressed some of his more wingnut extreme ideas
before he got hired, and that had caused him no to be employable? And he then
failed to have the opportunity to invent the polymerase chain reaction? People
now alive would likely be dead.

